
Walter Isaacson on Bill Gates at Harvard - pg
http://harvardmagazine.com/2013/09/walter-isaacson-on-bill-gates-at-harvard#.UkcLBWZGWrs.twitter
======
deepandmeaning
That was a fascinating read. The difference that makes the difference appears
to be Gate's ability to focus sharply and in-depth and dedicate himself to
that purpose. Notable from this piece is his ability to 'think different'.
It's a challenging strategy for success which few can dedicate themselves too.

This piece by Malcolm Gladwell in the Guardian similarly covers 'think
different' strategies - in this instance using examples of high achievers with
Dyslexia or who were early orphans, and the strategies they construct to
survive and thrive. [http://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/sep/28/blessed-
weak-...](http://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/sep/28/blessed-weak-
underdogs-malcolm-gladwell)

------
wildermuthn
My takeaway: launch fast from the bleeding-edge.

That makes me wonder — what is the edge today? What would be the equivalent of
the Altair and the BASIC interpreter? What would be today's intersection of
new hardware and old software?

The Oculus Rift comes mind. There's been some interesting work to bring the
Rift to the masses through the Web:

[https://github.com/Instrument/oculus-
bridge](https://github.com/Instrument/oculus-bridge)

